# need help making a cape look like its blowing in wind



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

What about affixing a small fan behind the cutout to blow on the cape...you can get those smaller fans with the clip fairly cheap (not the personal use ones, that would b too small)...


----------



## Grannie (Jul 20, 2012)

Great idea pumkinpie but I want a more permanent fix..lol..like dipping it into something that would also be waterproof and somehow (wire?) shaping it to look like its blowing in the wind. I was not clear..sorry bout that. It will be an outside prop.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

You could sew some wire (of a gauge heavy enough to support the cloak's weight without falling or otherwise deforming) along its edges, and then bend it into the desired position.


----------



## Grannie (Jul 20, 2012)

Yes..saruman that is what I was thinking..but still want something to make it hard and waterproof ...maybe that waterproofing paint for basements?


----------



## stuffyteddybare (Sep 20, 2013)

I used two methods..both had their drawbacks..I pinned the cloak on a stick and then pinned it to the ground in a traingle...then sprayed it with bedliner..my headless horsemen took four cans at about $10 a can..used on cloth.....also tried driveway sealer cost $20..strong...but very glossy..used on burlap


----------



## Castart (Aug 29, 2010)

monster mud and wire? I have been curious about that Behr deck sealer they advertise. The one that seals gaps, anyone used that for anything yet.


----------



## Grannie (Jul 20, 2012)

Thanks everyone..I ended up just leaving it loose and it still looked good... You all have fab ideas! Love it!


----------

